# What scope yall have on your little Davey Crickett or similar .22 rifle?



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I ordered their base, but I don't want to pay $48+ shipping for that little scope knowing it's probably a $15 wal-mart variety with the Crickett name on it. I figure any rimfire scope will mount up to the base and if I'm gonna pay $48 for a rimfire scope it should be of decent quality.

Oh, and just because I know it's coming I've had the 5 year old soon-to-be rabbit/hog slayer shooting open sights for a while now and loving every minute of it. I want to slap a scope in it for when he starts shooting at real live animals because I want quick and clean kills.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I would just go to Academy and get a 4X rimfire scope in the blister pack. Probably set you back $30 or so.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

What Lezz said is what we did on our two .22s for the kids.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is a great little gun. I bought a 3x9 an put on my sons.


----------



## wont start (Jan 9, 2008)

I mounted a BSA red dot scope on my sons .22 savage cub and it works like a champ. There is no issuses with eye relief and the little rifle can be shot with both eyes open and the dot stays on target. It is amazing how fun the rifle is to shoot with the red dot. I paid under $30.00 at Cabelas for the scope. At least check one out at the store so you can see what it can do.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

the size of the scope depends on the size of the rings. if it has a 1"tube opening then you can just go to walmart and spend like 20 bucks and get him a decent lil 3x9 with 40 mil lens. 
these are cheap scopes but they work great and are forgiving if he was to accidently drop it or something.
good luck and green to you for getting the youngster out shooting!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I went to Academy at lunchtime and saw a $8 4X rimfire scope. It was not a 1" scope. Hopefully the base and rings you ordered are 1".


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

+1 for the red dot scope.

I just bought a $49 Bushnell (on clearance at Academy for $29) with an integral weaver mount for a Marlin 15Y. I tried it out but the adapter bases I bought don't work to well on the gun. I may swap out for the $125 Bushell that Academy sells that has the changeable dot/crosshairs and use some different 1" tube scope mounts.

A single shot 22, a couple of boxes of 22 shorts and a nice spring day equals a lot of fun for a young shooter.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I just bought a red dot scope off of TBH for $20, picked it up originally for a future AR possibility because it comes with an AR carry handle mount but I may just end up throwing that on the little Crickett and see how little dude likes it. I plan to sit in my bow blind with him and if a hog or rabbit comes out he gets the shot, gonna be a 20-40 yard shot tops so that red dot just might work well.



Lezz Go said:


> I went to Academy at lunchtime and saw a $8 4X rimfire scope. It was not a 1" scope. Hopefully the base and rings you ordered are 1".


It's just a weaver style base that fits their pre-drilled holes, I'll have to buy a scope that comes with rings or buy the rings separately still.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I third the red dot. Got one for grandson and he loves it.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

justletmein said:


> *I ordered their ba*se, but I don't want to pay $48+ shipping for that little scope knowing it's probably a $15 wal-mart variety with the Crickett name on it.


Justletmein,

Quick question on the base - will the taped holes take a standard base, or did you have to order the " Stationary mount base for the .22 caliber single shot bolt action rifle. (includes screws for assembly)" directly off the website?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Justletmein,
> 
> Quick question on the base - will the taped holes take a standard base, or did you have to order the " Stationary mount base for the .22 caliber single shot bolt action rifle. (includes screws for assembly)" directly off the website?


I ordered the Crickett base kit from an eBay vendor, but I would imagine a regular weaver style rail would work as long as the bolt pattern is correct. It's just easier for me to order that online than to take the rifle into a gun shop to have them look for a rail that fits.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey those are good little guns, got my grandson one for christmas when he was 4, he is 17 now and still shoots the little sucker


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought you look familiar from TBH. This is delriowil (TBH), the red dot should work fine.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, same name different avatar.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

OK I went out and got a couple different ones because we have another .22 to play with also. The really cool red dot I apparently wasn't paying attention and it had Weaver mounts which of course don't work. First I slapped the standard tiny tube 3-7x22 (I think it's 22 dunno) on there and was surprised that I was actually able to mount it up far enough back so that the eye relief matched up well and he could see through it fine. 









I didn't really like it though and slapped the cheapie red dot on there, the boy *loves* looking through the red dot and wanted to keep it on there so that's what he'll have. I bore sighted it tonight and we'll take it to the range hopefully before this weekend.


----------

